# Probleme mit imports mit Eclipse 3.0.0



## Randall (15. Okt 2004)

Ich kenn mich noch nicht so gut aus mit dem Eclipse. Icharbeite mit der Ver.3.0.0 . 

Das Problem nun: Plötzlich stimmt was mit den Imports bei meinem Projekt nicht mehr. Und das betrifft alle Klassen, die ich erstellt habe. Immer der erste Import wird als Fehlerhaft markiert, auch wenn ich die Imports umorganisiere, immer der erste:

"The declared package does not match the expected package src" 

Gestern noch gings mit dem absolut gleichen Quellcode, daran wurde nichts verändert.  Irgendwie muss ich in den Preferences was verstellt haben...da war ich drin. Aber kann mir jemand sagen, was das sein könnte?


----------



## Guest (17. Okt 2004)

scheint niemand eine Lösung bereit zu haben.

Kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen, was es mit der Fehlermeldung auf sich hat?

"The declared package does not match the expected package src" ?


----------



## Roar (17. Okt 2004)

du musst deinem sourcecode ne packagedeklaration hinzufügen. anscheinend denkt eclipse, dass der root-classpath das verzeichnis über /src wär. das musst du wohl irgendwo umstellen auf /src


----------

